# GTR CARTEL at Japfest Silverstone 2019



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

The GTR Cartel have a mega club stand planned for Japfest Silverstone 2019 with 60 cars already booked on!! 

Whilst it is mainly a static show there are slots for track time and a sprint course for those that want it, plus plenty to see and do on the day.

All GTR CARTEL members are welcome to attend. New or old and no matter what the level of modification of your car. See details below for booking a spot on the club stand

Date: Sunday 5th May
Location: Silverstone Race track
Cost: ~£25 day ticket~

Track time £35 to £45 depending on time.
Sprint is £10 for 3 runs or £20 unlimited.


To book you will need to be a GTR Cartel member. Just join the FB group and you're in. Page link below:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2108223239441643/

Look in the events section and the link to Japfest Silverstone is there along with the code to book onto the stand. 

Club Booking Deadline - Tuesday 8th April 2019


The event has proven popular and we're up to 60 cars now. We have a great spot reserved for us at the event :smokin::thumbsup: Our friends at Japfest have been awesome and delivered the goods :bowdown1:

If you can make it be sure to book on. It should be a great day and nice to meet new and old friends alike 

The GTR Cartel is just for skyline and GTR owners and tuners of the marque so when applying to join the page make sure you answer the questions, particularly if your fb profile isn't immediately clear that you are an owner.


----------

